# Dog Bee Suit



## scurryn (Jun 12, 2009)

http://bit.ly/yRVfO


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

well, we don't quite have that, but we do bring our dachshund to the beeyards in her sherpa bag (like a gym bag with mesh)...like a beesuit with no legs.

in fact, she's seen quite a few commercial operations for a dachshund...kirk webster, mike palmer, don fatbeeman...as well as dozens of smaller hobby beekeepers.

with that said, she doesn't really like the bees at all, but knows she will get a romp in the orchard after bee work is done.

deknow


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Funny, that dog looks just like my britney, however, she prefers no bee suit when going to the hive. The bee suit would keep her from eating bees.


----------



## scurryn (Jun 12, 2009)

perhaps britney is moonlighting as a beekeeper/model without your knowledge!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

The dog looks so happy to be wearing it.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

That needs to be "published" somewhere!


----------

